# Lakes Cruise for 2003?



## 5625

Are there any plans for a mass tour of the Lake District again in 2003?
I love the roads & scenery up there. Was up there once when a mini club had a meet and there were 100's of minis zooming!! around in convoy - would really like to do it with a gang of TT's!!


----------



## r14n

Looks like you've sTarTed the ball rolling.
Count me in if the route takes in the Troutbeck ridge road and the old A6 over shap, great and relatively quite roads at the right time of year. (Before the old lady's bridge club annual coach trip in the 1950's coaches start up for the summer.)
Very little Plod [smiley=stop.gif] activity either.

I'm up in the area for a long family week-end in May so if no date set before then I will do a reci for a route / pub for lunch. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## nutts

Just find a route, set a date and arrange for some sunshine and I'll blast over from Leeds... ;D


----------



## PeteDolan

I'll be little bit behind you (even though I'll set off first) ;D ;D


----------



## davidg

sounds good to me lets get some dates


----------



## W7 PMC

Sounds like a plan. I organised one last year & we had a superb day.

Just come up with some date options & i'm sure you'll get plenty of takers (including myself if i'm around) ;D


----------



## A3DFU

I'll be there too


----------



## Block

ill be there after all i do live there, just make sure you pick the same weather as last year, might even be able to sort a route out if required.
keep me posted


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds to me as though you are the perfect choice for organising the event, BLOCK  ;D ;D


----------



## t7

Any decision on dates yet....? Even to the nearest month?

Am updating the events calendar and would be good to slot this one in.... ;D

You never know I might be tempted to join you after the fine time us girls had with Dani in the Peaks the other day.... it's just not the same driving the TT down south... :-[

L


----------



## b3ves

I'd be keen to make a weekend of it, as it's a bit of a trek from Bris'ol.

Anytime before the summer holiday season, no bank holidays


----------



## A3DFU

Too true Louise,

the TT is made for narrow windy country lanes ;D [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

BTTT as I fancy a look around the Lakes...


----------



## Block

might be able to sort a route out for this , but would be for late may/june time depending on my job


----------



## NIIK_TT

Count me in...


----------



## Guest

Hi all......count us in too.....if you like i could check out some hotels for us which has safe parking for all our cars.
Farha


----------



## TTotal

Safety in numbers eh ? Cant wait to see the lakes again ! ;D


----------



## Guest

What do you all think of this one. Its a Thistle hotel.

Prices in May start from Â£84.00 per room, per night for two. Bed and Breakfast

prices in June start from Â£64.00 for the same thing. Dont quite understand that

The website if any one is interested is http://www.thistle.co.uk/hotel_dir/...JQFIAF3CFEWAVAAXQIV0?display=details&id=04588

Farha


----------



## t7

Looks as though it is shaping up to be a great weekend - but we need someone to volunteer to organise the route - of course they then get to set the date... 

any takers..?

Louise


----------



## Block

right for starters lets throw a date in, how about sunday 18th of may


----------



## t7

Sounds cool - though for us soft southerners it would need to be 17/18th!

L


----------



## Block

ok june then but im not off till the 21st/22nd weekend.  so if someone picks a date before that ill have to take leave.


----------



## nutts

So why not make it the end of June? Potentially better weather and the accommodation seem cheaper?


----------



## t7

Guys there are two free weekends between the Nurburg trip and the TTOC annual meet.. 28/29 June and 5/6 July...

Any time after 13th July and we're defn into school holidays.... :-[

I think we need whoever is volunteering to organise the route to make the call...

L


----------



## nutts

This could end up being a largish meet and may not be best to have 2 largish meets back to back! If possible, whoever is organising could they make it 28/29 June?


----------



## Block

28th and 29th of june is ok for me. where are people going to be staying, i'll look at a route to suite then. Keswick is nice and of better access than ambleside or windermere if your intrested


----------



## nutts

I believe MrsWak had picked out a Thistle hotel at Grasmere? for consideration.... might not be Grasmere though.


----------



## davidg

june 28/29 is ok with me at the moment    .
anybody else for this date


----------



## t7

Yep - I can do 28/29 June ;D


----------



## TTotal

Fine too..its now in my diary !John


----------



## Guest

Gti international is on the 10th and 11th May. Daniella ( i think i have spelt her name right) is arranging a Dragon Quest Hunt mid june she said around about the 18th or 19th, those days arent weekends , inwhich case its either 14th/15th or 21/22nd. I can confirm that once i have spoken to her. We are hopefully going to both the above events, and so may some of the others so the 28th and 29th of June seems fine......i will check Â the hotel for availability, exact prices and any special offers, once i have found out how many of us want to stay the weekend.

Farha

P.s Nicky thinks i should change my I.d to Wakitta....lol 
Whats yor opinion


----------



## TTotal

Hi Farha , its Daniela ! (one L) seems like you are getting the bug now , good ! Nice to see the Waksters over the weekend ! John


----------



## nutts

WakiTTa sounds cool ;D

I may stay over.... not sure yet. Put me down as provisional.......


----------



## Dubcat

I'm confused (it doesn't take much). Once I see the dates in the main forum calendar i'll try to clear my diary so I can be there for the lakes tour (and maybe GTI).

Until then, everyone repeat after me, "hey up lad, where's thee flat cap and whippets.. EEEEEEEEEEEEEE BYE GUM". Now start playing your yukalaylee's (spelling anyone?) and make like George Formby... yeeee ha.

phoTToniq


----------



## davidg

Just have to point out (off topic) that george formby was from lancashire ,eeeeee buy gum lad [smiley=guitarist.gif] when i'am cleaning windows


----------



## Guest

Okay so far for the 28th and 29th of June overnight stay we have

: Nutts Provisionally booked
:Wak and WakiTTa
: PhoTToniq once hes cleared his diary

T7 and TTotal....Block.....Davidg...or anyone ...interested.....let me know

Farha


----------



## r14n

Put me down for a day visit, only 1 hour sprint from home


----------



## davidg

wakiTTa it's only a 1 hour drive from home so dont need overnight accommodation thanks


----------



## Mayur

> Okay so far for the 28th and 29th of June overnight stay we have
> 
> : Nutts Provisionally booked
> :Wak and WakiTTa
> : PhoTToniq once hes cleared his diary
> 
> T7 and TTotal....Block.....Davidg...or anyone ...interested.....let me know
> 
> Farha


WakiTTa is much better, Farha!
Please put me+1 down for the overnight stay. It will be fun.
Many tanks for the organising.
Mayur

hehehe... [modification after TTotal comment] Many THANKS for the organising.


----------



## W7 PMC

As i'm only 40mins away, i guess a day trip would make more sense. The dates look fine for me. I was blasting round that area yesterday on the motorbike 8)


----------



## TTotal

Mayur.."+ 1 ".... guess you've struck it lucky then eh ?

And "better than Farha ?" no thats a nice name !
(I am creeping round as I have found out she has a pretty sister !)


----------



## TTotal

> WakiTTa is much better Farha!
> Please put me+1 down for the overnight stay. It will be fun.
> Many TANKS for the organising.
> Mayur


Looks like our Mayur has gone to war already !!!


----------



## Mayur

> Mayur.."+ 1 ".... guess you've struck it lucky then eh ?
> 
> And "better than Farha ?" no thats a nice name !
> (I am creeping round as I have found out she has a pretty sister !)


Not "better than Farha" just its "better, Farha" hehehe

IM for you...
m


----------



## t7

Farha - yes please I would like to stay overnight (defn too far to day trip from Surrey :!).

Good to see you getting us all organised!

Like "WakiTTa" too btw... although you want to watch out - the girls will be wanting their own forum i.d.s before you know it!!!

See you soon - Louise x

I'll post the 28/29th June on the events calendar as the dates then....


----------



## Block

dont need acomodation thanks only live about 30 mins away 
cheers anyhow.


----------



## A3DFU

28th/29th June: 
not the _ideal_ dates for me because of afore mentioned "dragon challenge" in Wales on the 27th/28th June (TTs needed) which I'm committed to (Daily Telegraph Trophy)
But if at all possible, I'll be there 

How about the weekend prior to the dates mentioned?? Just to throw a spanner in the works!!!!


----------



## TTotal

I think its dreadfull that these people who dont do many events expect the forum to change everything around for them ! Cuh ! :


----------



## Mayur

I'm ok for the weekend before.


----------



## nutts

The weekend before is the 'trip to Spa and the 'ring... so I won't be on the lakes trip. So no room required for me.


----------



## t7

Guys I can't do 21/22 June either.. thought we had agreed on 28/29th ? Think Mrs WAK is looking for accomodation that day...

To resolve can we check whether BLOCK and Mrs WAK can do the 21/22 - if they can, then it's their call which weekend we book as they are organising. If either or both cant then I suggest we keep to 28/29th.

Louise


----------



## Block

i should be good for either weekend so decide amongst yourselves


----------



## TTotal

Whatever....just post the date and slot me in please for a room. Thanks John


----------



## Mayur

I'm fine with either. 
Thanks and sorry for the confusion.
mayur


----------



## Guest

Hi 
Like Louise, and Nutts i cant make the 21/22nd either.. :'(..i thought we all agreed on 28/29th.. :-/...Also some of us may be going to the france Alps trip.....(7/8th).
I think it would be a good idea not have the lakes trip so close to it.

Daniela this is just a suggestion:
Now that The Dragon Quest is on the 27/28th our cruise will be on the 29th.... 
How about just taking part in the cruise. If coming up (or down) to it wont prove to be more hassle then its worth.

That way Nutts, Louise and Myself can make it.

Farha


----------



## nickyb

Hey Mrs Wakitta-wakman-wifey 

count me and Johnny in for this ;D and a room with a view tooooooooooooooooo.

lets try to get allll the rooms close together in the hotel ;D  that'll be a larf! :

xx


----------



## TTotal

Maybe adjoining ....... :


----------



## nickyb

> Maybe adjoining .......


if thats the case........might as well just stay in a youth hostel! then it's just one big roooooooooooooom ;D

hee hee hee.

xx


----------



## Wak

> if thats the case........might as well just stay in a youth hostel! then it's just one big roooooooooooooom ;D
> 
> hee hee hee.
> 
> xx


Wouldnt you have a problem with the age restriction?  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> I think its dreadfull that these people who dont do many events expect the forum to change everything around for them ! Cuh ! :


Carry on talking folks: I'll keep an eye on this .... and will be there ... come what will

...*but would prefer ...*


----------



## t7

soooo... 28/29th it is then as WakiTTa has been so good as to offer to organise the youth hostel..

ohmigod can you imagine a mixed dorm with bunk beds!!! it'd be like a school trip   ;D

L


----------



## nickyb

god....could you imagine it!

we'd be talking allllll night! and no......NOT just me ;D

xx


----------



## t7

mmmmm midnight feasts - or is that a bit too St Trinians for the TTOC!! ;D


----------



## Guest

We could swap the lads keys around, when their asleep and then watch them go to open them the next morning...heeeeeheeeeee. 
Whilst the girls open and get in..... ;D

God Im nasty.....

Farha


----------



## Mayur

> We could swap the lads keys around, when their asleep and then watch them go to open them the next morning...heeeeeheeeeee.
> Whilst the girls open and get in..... ;D
> 
> God Im nasty.....
> 
> Farha


Cruel cruel... and I thought you were such an angel ;D


----------



## davidg

So it's the 28/29   
If it's a hostel i think you should book TTotal in to a shed  locked at night [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Guest

David G
im sorry did you want to stay overnight....everytime i ask that i can help but laugh. ;D..its sounds like a chat up line.... ..if you people knew how how many times i asked that question yesterday ....... 
Theres a name for women like me..... :-[

Thank fully i`m married to WAK.. 

May be not for long...if i carry on like this :-/

Farha

p.s Mayur never judge a book by its cover....the wife the mother, its a disguise..heeeheee


----------



## pgtt

having just read this page what is the deal? cant be arsed to read six pages  date/time/location/mixed dorms at the hostel etc etc


----------



## Guest

28/29th June. Lakes cruise.....booking hotel for over night stay if required.....pending....

INTERESTED LET ME KNOW

David G: Daaahhhh sorry just saw the post where you Said day trip only. :-[


----------



## Mayur

Farha, who's now confirmed?


----------



## pgtt

im off on holiday a few days after can't make it need to save my money to buy doris something nice  :-*


----------



## davidg

If your asking me to stay overnight with you  i'am flattered  but as you say my other half would not be pleased ,must say it's the best offer i have had in a long time  but it looks like you are asking lots of people to stay over in your hostel .Can you tell me what they call women like you ?. [smiley=speechless.gif]
I think you doing a great job keep up the good work


----------



## TTotal

Aye she's a busy lass alright! Can you fit me in Farha :


----------



## TTotal

> So it's the 28/29 Â
> If it's a hostel i think you should book TTotal in to a shed Â  locked at night Â [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


Hang on David...whats that meant to mean then eh ?
:


----------



## Guest

Thank you David.... :-*

Mayur just for you here is an update

PERSONS STAYING IN OUR HOSTLE.....COULD BE ONE GREAT BIG ROOM SO PLEASE GET USED TO THEM Â ;D

NUTTS - PROVISIONAL
NICKY B
T7
B3VES
TTOAL
FHBLUE
WAK & WAKITTA

PERSONS ON DAY VISIT ONLY

R_14N
DAVIDG
W7_PMC
A3DFU unsure
BLOCK

PERSONS WHO I HAVE ASKED IF THEY WANT TO STAY THE NIGHT, BUT MAY OF GOT SCARED OFF BY THEY WAY I PHRASED IT... :-/

5625
PETE_D
NIIK_TT
PHOTONIQ

Once i know exactly how many are overnighters then i can approach the hotel for a discount...

Talk about Efficient heh...See told you theres more to me then what meets the eye 

Farha

p.S TTotal i can fit you any where you like


----------



## TTotal

Cooooooool could be 15 cars ! Well done Mrs Wak,dont forget I will need my own room for my special needs please (she is 39 ?) :


----------



## davidg

John do you remember the SHED topic  you sent me to the shed with my other half and other members of the forum


----------



## Guest

TTotal.....where would you propose i ask her to sit.....on the way up to the Lakes...... 

Youve seen The Wakmobile......where gonna have to cut off Aks legs off soon as it is.
:'(

Farha


----------



## TTotal

> John do you remember the SHED topic  you sent me to the shed with my other half and other members of the forum Â


Aha, well you can have the shed to keep making those lovely Keyrings !


----------



## TTotal

> TTotal.....where would you propose i ask her to sit.....on the way up to the Lakes......
> 
> Youve seen The Wakmobile......where gonna have to cut off Aks legs off soon as it is.
> :'(
> 
> Farha


Plenty of room in the WOWMobile ! Get it sorted !


----------



## Guest

You sound like WAK.....is this a man dominating thing then....GET IT SORTED!!!!!.

Waks still waiting heehehehehe ;D
Farha


----------



## Mayur

Farha... i can see there's much more to you than meets the eye, aye  What with all this propositioning, our Wak may be taking this liberalism and openmindedness a bit too far ;D

Thanks so much for the prompt service... and I hope you know what you're letting yourself in for. In the middle of the night you're going to get requests like "please miss I'd like some water..." or worse still "please miss the bed's wet and it really wasn't me...!"

All I can say is you's better be ready for all this and more on the night! BTW, I do like to be tucked in nice and cosy, thought I'd get my request in first. ;D

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hi Mayur

Hotel are giving us a group discount, but need to divide the price by how ever many persons coming......will you be coming up by yourself or with your friend..... 

Farha

P.s she can tuck you in then.


----------



## Mayur

> Hi Mayur
> 
> Hotel are giving us a group discount, but need to divide the price by how ever many persons coming......will you be coming up by yourself or with your friend.....
> 
> Farha
> 
> P.s she can tuck you in then.


Hi Farha
I'll be coming with my lady friend.
Many thanks.
mayur


----------



## TTotal

How lovely ! :  ;D  :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Mayur

> How lovely ! :  ;D  :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


You kip with us John  :-*


----------



## Guest

Righty Ho....here we go

Prices for hotel and B&B`s

points taken in to consideration...
1.Safe and enough carpark spaces.
2.A place where they fit all of us in
3.Nice Views if possible.
4.Cheapest.
5.(For us) Children friendly, youd be surprised how many places wont let children under 5 in (for those of you who Know Zahrah how could anyone turn her away)

1.
*Grasmere Hotel (Thistle)*
http://www.thistle.co.uk/hotel_dir/property/index.jhtml?display=getthere&id=04588# 
If anyone has American Express points they can be used on this hotel.

*Prices*
Â£45.00 per peson per night in a double room
Â£60.00 per person per night in a single room
Â£130.00 for a family room per night.

Prices Include Breakfast. all rooms are en-suite. and parking is very safe. They can fit us all in. and the minumum stay can be one night. (And they can take my girls). ;D

2.
*Blenheim Lodge (B&B)*
http://www.Blenheim-lodge.com

single room Â£40.00 1 room only available for 1 night stay the others you have to book for a minumum of 2 nights.
Double range from Â£35.00 - Â£42.00 per person per night, again only one of the Â£35.00 rooms are availble for a one night stay the others you have to book for a minumum of 2 nights.
Family room Â£90.00 per night, can only be booked for 2 nights

Can take all our cars.....has a gym nearby which Guests can use. Also will take Kids 

*ALL B&b`s SAID THAT THEY CANT LET OUT ROOMS FOR JUST ONE NIGHT IT HAS TO BE A MINIMUM OF TWO NIGHT STAY. EXCEPT FOR THIS ONE WAS ALLOWING SOME LE-WAY* :-/

Or alternatively there is a Travel Lodge in Kendal
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/booking/hotel.php?hotel_id=198

Â£49.95 per room per night 10 miles away from Lake District. Not sure of the parking though. But is cheap and chearful...has a place you can have breakfast next to it....and again can take my kids

What do you all think?
If anyone else knows of anyother places we can stay...let me know.

If you can undertand what i am on about.

Farha


----------



## Mayur

Farha thanks for the work you're putting into this.

Just a polite suggestion, why don't the folks with kids decide where to stay. I have no kiddies so I'm ok at either of the places you decide. I just think that it would be better if family's can be accomodated with ease. If the kids and mum's are happy we're all happy.

Thanks again
mayur


----------



## CapTT

If you all want to enjoy the real lake district , cumbria , go west . Cheaper and better hotels , better facilities and NOT so many bloody tourists .!!. Then just enjoy the roads of your choice , over the passes and fells. Take it from somebody who was born and bred in the lakes and has lived here for all his life . I can see Bass.Lake out of the window as I type this.!!. Avoid the tourist flea pits of Ambleside,Grasmere And Windemere like the plague unless you plan to spend the weekend in a traffic jam. " Cor !. look at the mountains edna". And don`t forget if anybody living south of Manchester is coming up here you will need the appropriate visa for your passport.!!. Plenty of Optimax out west too at 79p a litre only 87p a litre in Ambleside. !. Theres the tourist lakes then theres the real lakes. So decide is it to be a pose about or a real drive.??.


----------



## Dubcat

CapTT can you suggest some hotels and provide their numbers then?

Farha - personally I don't mind where we all stay. If its goon enough for the mini-wakitta then its good enough for me.

Amir.


----------



## TTotal

Amir I didnt know you were old enough to know the Goons, they were so funny weren't they ? ? ?

"If its goon enough for the mini-wakitta then its good enough for me." ;D


----------



## TTotal

> You kip *with us* John Â  Â :-*


YOU SEE ITS TRUE !!! THE CAR COLOUR WAS THE GIVE AWAY ,ITS SO OBVIOUS NOW !


----------



## TTotal

> Righty Ho....here we go
> 
> What do you all think?
> If anyone else knows of anyother places we can stay...let me know.
> 
> If you can undertand what i am on about.
> 
> Farha
> 
> Good work Faha, just put me werever you like please , the local asylum is fine ! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Guest

> If you all want to enjoy the real lake district , cumbria , go west . Cheaper and better hotels , better facilities and Â NOT so many bloody tourists .!!. Then just enjoy the roads of your choice , over the passes and fells. Take it from somebody who was born and bred in the lakes and has lived here for all his life . I can see Bass.Lake out of the window as I type this.!!. Avoid the tourist flea pits of Ambleside,Grasmere And Windemere like the plague unless you plan to spend the weekend in a traffic jam. Â " Cor !. look at the mountains edna". And don`t forget if anybody living south of Manchester is coming up here you will need the appropriate visa for your passport.!!. Plenty of Optimax out west too at 79p a litre only 87p a litre in Ambleside. !. Theres the tourist lakes then theres the real lakes. So decide is it to be a pose about or a real drive.??.


Thanks CapTT for your advice......A real drive with real lakes please....If you could give some names of towns or counties or cities, then i can look for hotels or B&bs there.....

How comes your not coming?

What do you think of Bowness,Ambleside like you mentioned and Coniston


----------



## A3DFU

_PERSONS ON DAY VISIT ONLY

R_14N 
DAVIDG 
W7_PMC 
A3DFU unsure **
BLOCK _

**this might change to two people staying overnight, but at the drop of a hat


----------



## Mayur

> YOU SEE ITS TRUE !!! THE CAR COLOUR WAS THE GIVE AWAY ,ITS SO OBVIOUS NOW ! Â


Alright then... sleep in the shed and see if we care... 



Farha, it's going to be me my girlfriend... and no John with us! I did try to be sympathetic but it's no good.

;D


----------



## Guest

Would you two grow up...... ;D

Farha


----------



## Mayur

> Would you two grow up...... ;D
> 
> Farha


Well he started it ! [smiley=argue.gif]

:


----------



## CapTT

A good source of info is:-

http://www.cumbria-online.co.uk/

Then look at accomodation and then hotels or whatever you are interested in . I suggest the Cockermouth or Keswick area as the best quality and value for money. Good nightlife and restaurants also.
If you get enough bodies together it may be possible to arrange a tour around the headquarters of the Ford WRC team (M-Sport) which is just outside cockermouth on a saturday morning.

Make sure you have a blast over caldbeck and then back along the coast road from silloth to maryport. Outstanding.!!!.

Have fun.!!!.


----------



## Block

hey captt another cumbrian tt owner on this forum at long last, what tt have you got?


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone.....Sorry i`ve gone a bit quite.........the hotels......still in the progress of getting a good deal.....also waiting to find out what the majority would like......but will defeinatley have a place and a price by Monday....

Farha


----------



## TTotal

I can smell curry ! :


----------



## privatebags

> I can smell curry ! :


That's not Curry....That's your induction kit ....!!!!!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

PPPSSSSHHHHHHHHHHIIISSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## A3DFU

> PPPSSSSHHHHHHHHHHIIISSSSSSSSSSS


Just take care that you are not taking off  
You might not make it back from the moon for the Lake Cruise  :


----------



## privatebags

> PPPSSSSHHHHHHHHHHIIISSSSSSSSSSS


How long have you had air brakes fitted to your skip car..... ;D


----------



## Guest

HERE WE GO....FINALLY 

The hotel NickyB and I have found is the Beech Hotel...at Â£49.00 per night per person...but you have to stay a minimum of 2 nights.... 
It has a pool and Gym and safe parking....
Its Bed and Breakfast...and for a further Â£20.00 per person you can have dinner there too....but we`re going cruising to find a Harvester or something along the same lines as that 

I have booked already and Nickys booking this afternoon.....dont take too long as the rooms are getting booked up very quickly

http://www.beechhillhotel.co.uk

Farha


----------



## t7

Thanks Farha - I was planning to book Friday and Sat night (27/28)... unless everyone else prefers Sat/Sun?

L


----------



## Guest

Well...Nicky, John, Wak, I and the kids are going up on Thursday...so we`ll be staying 3 nights...we wanted to take the kids out abit and spend time with them in the hotel pool.

So we will be there to greet everyone else ;D

Farha


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Mum for sorting all that out ! see you tomorrow ! J x


----------



## kop

Guys!!

We are talking about June 27 (Friday night?)....

Count me in....And I take it from the posts that I should book accom ASAP??

;D


----------



## Guest

That`s it kop...criuse meet is on the 27th and 28th....but you will have to book for friday and saturday night ...as the hotel lose out on business if they give out a room just for one night, on the weekend.....

I forgot to mention before......when you book....say that your with the TT`s owners club and make sure they are charging you Â£49.00 per night...if the receptionist doesnt believe you, speak to John hes the manager there...

Good Luck
Farha


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone....i have had a few people IM me a bit confused......as to whether i have booked the hotel or not.......

Theres some people who are not sure if they can make it and then there are others who are staying longer then 2 nights.....

Threre fore i would appreciate it if you could phone and make your own booking......

I know i asked people if they wanted a single or double room..and may be that where i confused everyone :-/ but that was so i could make sure the hotel had enough rooms and to find a good group price.

I do apologies.. :-[..i am a bit new to this....

But hopefully once we have all booked in to the same hotel we can relax and have a good time... 

Farha


----------



## t7

WakiTTa - I have booked Fri and Sat nights - thanks.


----------



## kop

Yeah....I contacted the hotel...they r charging Â£49 per person per night??

Is this right?


----------



## kop

Ok...I have booked...but not at the hotel most of u will be staying at.....

Was looking for the gold leafed trees on the piccy!! 

Anyway....am staying just up the road in Bowness, which isnt very far at all...

So put me on ya list!!!

;D


----------



## A3DFU

You are doing a brillian job WhakiTTa: no-one could do it better than you :-*

No confusion at all.

Just that I have to leave it till the last minute and might have to make mt own arrangements :-/


----------



## Mayur

Well done for all the organising and choice of hotel etc WakiTTa. You're a super organiser and I look forward to many more of your productions ;D

I have booked for the Friday & Saturday nights and all is well. They wouldn't take a booking at first but then did when I told them we're with the gang of TT's.

Thanks again.
mayur


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

I cant take all the credit nickyB and i both rung around we must of rung atlest 35 hotels between us.....

But i am sure Nicky will agree with me....whe i say Thank you for the complements ;D

Farha


----------



## Mayur

> Hi everyone
> 
> I cant take all the credit nickyB and i both rung around we must of rung atlest 35 hotels between us.....
> 
> But i am sure Nicky will agree with me....whe i say Thank you for the complements ;D
> 
> Farha


Yeah but I'm sure Nicky just enjoys talking to all the managers so much ;D

Thanks ofcourse goes to you both. You can get off the phone now Nicky ;D


----------



## Wak

> I have booked for the Friday & Saturday nights and all is well. They wouldn't take a booking at first but then did when I told them we're with the gang of TT's.
> 
> Thanks again.
> mayur


Good thing you didnt say you were with Nickyb!  ;D


----------



## Mayur

> Good thing you didnt say you were with Nickyb! Â  ;D


Too right... hehehe. Bless her Â ;D

Do you think they initially sadi no bookings available because they thought we were with her ? Â ;D
BTW Wak, what with the sig pic? I miss the snow.


----------



## TTotal

Arghhhhh bless!

That NickyB is a top bird!

i think the world is a brighter place with her in it.....she keeps her car twinkly clean...ALWAYS! can be counted on as dependable....is witty.....talented..has fantastic negotiation skills.....(is this enough John....can i log off now....and log on as myself please ;D hee hee heeeeee)

xx ;D ;Dxx :-* :-*xx 

(far tooooo many smileys for a Ttotal post!)


----------



## nickyb

John are you feeling alright :-/

NickyB
xx


----------



## TTotal

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhh you r awfull hee hee hee , wheres me handbag hee ttee :-* :-* :-*

Happy Mummys day to all you Mummys out there ..(especially TUTENKHAMEN !)

;D ;D ;D 

Hee hee bet TTotals gonna bee frurioius when he sees us logging on as himm ! :-* :-* 

Well gotta get my Honey a cppa tea ! ;D

Nix :-* :-*


----------



## TTotal

Who is pretending to be me then Nicky ? 

 :-*


----------



## t7

Farha/Nicky - just got confirmation for Beech Hill - they have charged Â£49 per night but INCLUDED 4 course evening meal...(ohmigod too much food!)

Are you guys planning on eating in or shall I call to change it? Does it make any difference to the rate if we do?

L


----------



## PaulS

Can you add MrsP Sarah and me to the list of attendees Â  That weekend is free at the moment Â ;D ;D Sounds like fun Â 8)

Looking forward to it already Â  Will get Sarah to sort out the hotel bookings ASAP [smiley=iloveyou.gif] Â 

Louise - can you change the title of this thread to show the date 27th/28th June ..


----------



## TTotal

" Road to where ?" No where ? ???


----------



## PaulS

> " Road to where ?" Â No where ? Â ???


 : The road to the lakes of course Â : Are you going by boat John? Â :

Or you can sing along to - "We're on a road to nowhere, come on inside"

Or both Â ;D Â 

What oil should I put in my TT Â :


----------



## TTotal

Talking Heads , thats what I meant ! :

No, going by skip !


----------



## TTotal

This needs a lift up again


----------



## Dubcat

The better looking, brainier, and generally more charismatic half of my relationship, and I, are now happily booked in to the Beechhill hotel, which I am assured is 'up norf'. Â

Now - I DO need your cooperation. Â Please do not tell her that I have booked us in. Â She reminds me to do it now and then but then forgets. Â I want to surprise her - unless she gets really pissed off and threatens to kill me.

AND - as a side effect I seem to have raised this thread back up to the top of the threads again!  hooraah for me..

phoTToniq.


----------



## TTotal

Hi Mr Tunic ! 8) Got my confirmation also today for the Beech Hill Hotel at Newby Bridge...seem to have given me your double room ! So thats a nice surprise, did you see how cheap itis ? Thats also inc evening meal too !


----------



## TTotal

Hey WakiTTa !

You said that the Wakmobile can not swing a cat, well I will have lots of spare room in Tux for your sister if she wants to come along for the weekend ? Shall I ask her or will you ? J :


----------



## Guest

Hi John...i dont understand how comes you and Louise have managed to get dinner inclusive in your price at Beechhill Hotel....When you got you confirmation was it signed by Fiona....

As for my sis coming, shes just bought a place and will be decorating, would you like to give up your weekend and help her.....im sure she could do with the help..... 

Come on John is she worth sacrificing the lakes for?...... 

Farha


----------



## TTotal

I am very good at DIY, I am always doing it myself :
49 B&B inc dinner is just tooooo cheap ! Are we in a tent ?


----------



## A3DFU

One or two of me will be there Sat eve, late'ish.

I will go on a hotel booking mission tomorrow!


----------



## A3DFU

Just booked the Beech Hill hotel for Saturday night for two of me Â


----------



## Andyman

Hey guys. Can we join your gang? Sarah and me are booked into the Beech Hill hotel for the Friday and Saturday. Anyone made a plan for the weekend's events?


----------



## Mayur

> Hey guys. Can we join your gang? Sarah and me are booked into the Beech Hill hotel for the Friday and Saturday. Anyone made a plan for the weekend's events?


Great that Sarah and you can join. I think Farha may know a bit more about the plans.

Is this the bunch now staying overnight?

Andy + Sarah
Daniela + 1
The Waks
Nicky + John
Amir + Halima
John
Louise
PaulSTT+1
Kop (sorry don't know your name)
Mayur + Scooby

Looking forward to it gang!
mayur


----------



## Guest

Not sure about PaulSTT or Kop.. :-/.i know some one was looking at another hotel nearby but havn`t heard if they found one or not....

Great to hear Sarah, Andy, Daniella and Ron are coming....the more the merrier....

Now comes the hard bit. Who offered to do the route.....If no one is up for it then we can do it using Sat Nav.....Waks asleep....i know shock horror  hes had an early night from the forum....but i will talk to him in the morning and see what we can come up with.....if no one else is doing it that is......Its gonna be hard as we are not going up there before....so if someone who is more local to it can come up with a route then that would be great...

Farha

Farha


----------



## Andyman

A mate at work recommended going up through the peaks to snake pass and the cat and fiddle road down to Macclesfield. I have no idea where that is though.


----------



## TTotal

Hi Andy,
Thats REAL Daniela Country !

Dani ? Help where are you and is this any good for the Lakes Playaway Day ?


----------



## kop

I have booked!!!

Count me in.... ;D

Coming Friday morning, leaving Monday afternoon..


----------



## Block

think im going to organise the route once i get my finger out ??? alot of the better routes wont show up too well on your sat nav.
how far do you want it too be and where shall we start from?


----------



## davidg

Well done Block   if you have any prob's ,stick my neck out , daniela will/maybe give help ,advice  she is EXELENT at road -route map's etc.....hope you don't mind dani.......


----------



## A3DFU

> Dani ? Help where are you and is this any good for the Lakes Playaway Day ?


*No, no, no, no noooooooo!!!!!!!!!* Â 

yes Â :-/

but give me time, please!

There are three (do I dare to mention this??) Club Audi meetings and 2 other drives I'll have to sort, the International meet in France and the Telegraph Trophy in Wales.

Yes: I will do routes/maps, if no-one else volounteers, although I don't know the area! Just give me start and end point and app milage to be covered


----------



## davidg

Dani i meant that if block need's help or advice he could contact you for some guide lines


----------



## Block

how long do you lot want it too be  and where from? will the bowness area be ok as a start point?


----------



## davidg

Block usually a pub car park so people can meet inside ,around 70 miles (dani's run) with a couple of stop's to regroup and watering /feeding just my 2ps..


----------



## A3DFU

> daniela will/maybe give help ,advice Â  she is EXELENT at road -route map's etc.....hope you don't mind dani....... Â


Ta, David :-*

no; I don't mind and will help if help is required


----------



## Guest

Im sorry to be a sour puss Â :-[, but could we please have atleast 3/4 stops....its just that we have a 10 Â and 2 year old with us and although they dont moan i am sure they would enjoy it more if they could get out and stretch or have a run around before we set off for the next 20 miles........its just a request but if it cant be done then no probs... ..I`ll get the tranqueliser gun out the first aid kit...  before we set off.

Start at a pub around 1.00pm 70-80 miles end at another pub.....aiming for about 5 to 6pm. What do you think?

Farha


----------



## A3DFU

> Im sorry to be a sour puss Â :-[, but could we please have atleast 3/4 stops


This makes perfect sense so that drivers don't get too tired and can enjoy the scenery as well


----------



## Block

im on with it  looking for as many stops as possible but in the lakes at that time of year finding parking in one area is going to be a pain.


----------



## Guest

I`m sure i can speak on behalf of the others when i say thank you Blocks for doing this...I remember when Wak and I did the London run...it can take quite a bit of time up....and I am sure Daniella will agree too. 

I asked the hotel for some local attraction leaflets to be sent to me...they sent me one for Lakes Supertours...inside their brochure they had a guide to routes that they do. The places that they drive through and stop to look at are very Scenic.

I`m not sure if this will help you but i copied it and put it on to Waks bt website
http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/tt/lakess.jpg

Thanks again Mate 

Farha


----------



## t7

Thanks to all from me too - am very much looking forward to it!

WakiTTa - got a second confirmation form BeechHill today with NO dinner included...  They must have figured out they had made too generous an offer after you called them to query ...good news anyway coz it leaves us free to eat out... ;D

Louise


----------



## PaulS

Have booked a room for Sarah and I, at the Beech Hill hotel, for Friday and Saturday. Looking forward to the meet ;D


----------



## Mayur

Block, Daniela, WakiTTa et all. Thanks so much for sorting everything out. The route planning is quite a task... much appreciated.

Emmm... who's sorting weather out?... 

mayur


----------



## A3DFU

> Emmm... who's sorting weather out?... Â
> mayur


Mayur,
I'll bring that hair dryer along to dry out the roads  
Weather: no probs ;D


----------



## Guest

> They must have figured out they had made too generous an offer after you called them to query ...
> Louise


 :-/
Farha


----------



## t7

hey - dont worry I wouldnt have wanted to stay and eat in in by myself anyway... I was just looking forward to negotiating a further discount when I told them I didnt want the evening meal option...  ;D

L x


----------



## Block

www.photobox.co.uk/album/album_photo.ht ... to=2786855 
just a quick teaser photo of one of my stops to add to the route, what do you think?


----------



## Guest

;D Please put me down for the Lakes Meet too ;D

Accomodation not required as its not too far from me. 

Thanks

Marcus

8)


----------



## Mayur

> www.photobox.co.uk/album/album_fullsize.html?c_photo=2786855
> just a quick teaser photo of one of my stops to add to the route, what do you think?


Sorry Block, but can't get into your album/photo/s. The link just goes to the main Photobox site.
Mayur


----------



## Block

sh1te ill get it sorted


----------



## Block

try that link again now it should work.


----------



## Wak

> www.photobox.co.uk/album/album_photo.html?c_photo=2786855
> just a quick teaser photo of one of my stops to add to the route, what do you think?


Is that some kind of lava ash dirt quarry road you expect me to drive WhiTTe on!   ;D


----------



## Block

> Is that some kind of lava ash dirt quarry road you expect me to drive WhiTTe on! Â   ;D


 sort of that surface, but its ok its just the car park, were not going rallying or owt . the roads im going to use are all going to be of a relatively good surface and wide enough for people to pass cars comming in the other direction without going up the ****. a lot of the roads in the lakes are just to damn narrow to enjoy (oh my god my wheels)but i am managing to put a fairly good route together even so.


----------



## Block

by the way is everybody ok to start from bowness area, as thats relativley near where everybody is staying and its easy to get to from the M6, apart from the traffic


----------



## davidg

M6 bowness is ok for me! marcus glad to see your down for the trip..keep up the good work block.


----------



## A3DFU

I'll have no problems starting if the car does  

She is now in for repair :'( and I'm the proud ??? driver of a 1.1l VW Polo with a whopping 65bhp. That's just soooo brilliant, but it overtakes big BMs on small county lanes :


----------



## Mayur

> by the way is everybody ok to start from bowness area, as thats relativley near where everybody is staying and its easy to get to from the M6, apart from the traffic


Bowness... that's fine Block.

It is sorta South of the river right?... Wimbeldon Common way... yep that's fine 

Thanks Block.
mayur


----------



## Guest

Bowness is fine with Wak and me too

Thanx again BLOCK... 

Farha


----------



## kop

Guys, something has come up!!! :

And no I am not trying to be naughty!! ;D

What do you think your movements will be on the Sunday??, am thinking of coming up early morn and will prob stay until Tuesday afternoon.

Know I am gonna probably miss most of the fun now...  but didnt wanna miss it altogether!


----------



## Guest

Dont worry mate you`ll be there for the main event 
and we look forward to having you there.....


Farha


----------



## TTotal

So where is the leader then ? :


----------



## A3DFU

*Follow the leader through the Pennines*
15th June Â ;D ;D

ducks


----------



## TTotal

> *
> 
> ducks Â *


*

penguins *


----------



## A3DFU

BSD demon :-*


----------



## Block

this could do with a lift up the page 

by the way will it be ok if the route contains a run up and down the same stretch of road as their arent that many routes wide enough to use in the ambleside area?


----------



## TTotal

Well what does one think then guys ? Someone give an opinion please ? ???


----------



## Mayur

> this could do with a lift up the page
> 
> by the way will it be ok if the route contains a run up and down the same stretch of road as their arent that many routes wide enough to use in the ambleside area?


IMO, BLOCK you're being kind enough to organise the route... so whatever you suggest is good. Just one request, a few stops please for the little and large kids 

Thanks
mayur


----------



## Block

the ammout of stops possible is going to be dependant on the day really as there are loads of places to stop but at that time of year they will all be packed but i am trying to find quieter places though.


----------



## Block

Right some news on this at last. today i went round the complete route and did a check for potential stops and checked mileage and time. 
the route im using is 75miles long and this will take at least 2hours not including time for stops. we will meet at bowness on windermere at the same place as last year which was the braithwaite fold overflow car park by the lake front. ill hope fully be able to post a map soon. 
how many of us did there end up being as i cant remember.


----------



## Guest

Hi Block

As far as I know

Yourself
Wak,I and kids
Dani
TTotal
NickyB and John (may be)
Mayur and Friend
Louise
R14N
Pete D
David g
W7pmc
B3VES
NIIK TT
Photoniq

If anyone is on the list and now isnt coming or alternativley if you are coming and your name isnt above, would you kindly let us know.

Thanks Farha


----------



## Dubcat

The Leemoo is coming (Halle)!!!


----------



## Block

> Hi Block
> 
> As far as I know
> 
> Yourself
> Wak,I and kids
> Dani
> TTotal
> NickyB and John (may be)
> Mayur and Friend
> Louise
> R14N
> Pete D
> David g
> W7pmc
> B3VES
> NIIK TT
> Photoniq
> 
> If anyone is on the list and now isnt coming or Â alternativley if you are coming and your name isnt above, would you kindly let us know.
> 
> Thanks Farha


 cheers , just so i can judge how big a car parks we'll need :


----------



## Andyman

Sarah and Me are coming too.


----------



## TTotal

Well done guys this is getting really exciting now, almost big enough to be a main feature in the new absoluTTe magazine .....


----------



## Block

> Well done guys this is getting really exciting now, almost big enough to be a main feature in the new absoluTTe magazine .....


 cool  that would be nice.


----------



## Guest

So

Yourself 
Wak,I and kids 
Dani 
TTotal 
NickyB and John (may be) 
Mayur and Friend 
Louise 
R14N 
Pete D 
David g 
W7pmc 
B3VES 
NIIK TT 
Amir and Halle

plus Andy and Sarah


----------



## t7

> Well done guys this is getting really exciting now, almost big enough to be a main feature in the new absoluTTe magazine .....


Well we know we'll have a few good photos with our resident photographers  - anyone want to be reporter? I always seem to miss the good bits (e.g. where irate landowner shouts "orf my land!!") ;D

L


----------



## Guest

Would this event be only for TT cars ? I have an A3 at the moment and will shortly be ordering a TTR.Who is organising this please ?


----------



## Guest

Hi Ya

Block is sorting out the route.....and i arranged the hotel stay....

Your welcome to come along........Howard comes along to our London cruises and he used to have a Coupe but now he drives a RS4...

When you ordering it and where from??

Let me know if you want to stay at the same hotel as all of us....some of us are going up on Thursday and some are coming up for just the weekend...I can IM you the details and then you can ring the hotel and book up

Farha


----------



## Guest

Hi and thanks WakiTTa ( are you to do with that Wak bloke , the white TT car ? He was very helpful and sent me some I.M. messages just now !

I wait for yours then ! Anniex


----------



## kop

U forgot me.....

Am only gonna be there sunday morning though!!...

I mean...arriving sunday morning....and staying for a few days!


----------



## Guest

> U forgot me.....
> 
> Am only gonna be there sunday morning though!!...
> 
> I mean...arriving sunday morning....and staying for a few days!


I am so sorry Adam i will add you on pronto
So

Kop 
Block 
Wak,I and kids 
Dani 
TTotal 
NickyB and John (may be) 
Mayur and Friend 
Louise 
R14N 
Pete D 
David g 
W7pmc 
B3VES 
NIIK TT 
Amir and Halle 
Andy and Sarah


----------



## TTotal

Mrs Wak , maybe the new lady bird could be tempted to join us if you werent so tetchy ! ;D
So Annie ? are you gonna come to the lakes ? 8)


----------



## itextt

To save me going through 19 pages, what is the date? and which hotel?
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Guest

http://www.beechhillhotel.co.uk

Cruise is 29th June

Hotel will only book for a minimum of two nights...

The price per night is was around Â£49.00 for bed and breakfast, so make sure they dont over charge you

Let us know if you decide to go and we`ll add you on the list.

Really hope yo can make it

Farha


----------



## itextt

Thanks Farha for the info,
Looks like I have to be in Manchester and Leeds on the Friday so should be able to make it but will let you know soonest.
Pete


----------



## TTotal

Hi Pete, great to see you up there too ! 8) More TTR's the better !


----------



## Mayur

> Would this event be only for TT cars ? I have an A3 at the moment and will shortly be ordering a TTR.Who is organising this please ?


A3's are more than welcome.
Annie, thanks for your IM. 
Is that really you in the photo you sent me Â  [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
mayur


----------



## TTotal

Oy Mayur ! I spotted her 1st ! You have a nice Doris already ! :-X


----------



## Mayur

> Oy Mayur ! I spotted her 1st ! You have a nice Doris already ! :-X


But did you get a photo sent to you ?


----------



## TTotal

:-[ No she hasnt :'(


----------



## Mayur

I just got the OK from Annie to send you her pic ! You have email! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TTotal

WOW look out forum gals...we have another pretty one (Hi Annie :-*) Thanks Mayur


----------



## Block

heres a map of how to get to bowness on windermere if it works http://uk8.multimap.com/clients/browse. ... apsize=big


----------



## Block

this is about the best street map i can find on here
http://uk8.multimap.com/clients/browse. ... &advanced= we'll be meeting in the braithwaite fold car park which is just off glebe road, which you will notice is one way. the car park is towards the end of it on the right, roughly where that squiggley  bit is at the bottom of the map. oh and its grassy  sure you'll find it ok.

what time are we meeting bearing in mind it'll take about 3-4 hours to do the route.


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry guys, not going to be able to make this one now. Flying out to the States for a week on the 28th June on business.


----------



## Guest

Update

So

Kop 
Block 
Wak,I and kids 
Dani 
TTotal 
NickyB and John (may be) 
Mayur and Friend 
Louise 
R14N 
Pete D 
David g 
Pete (if possible) 
B3VES 
NIIK TT 
Amir and Halle 
Andy and Sarah

Anyone else....

Farha


----------



## kop

Am I correct in saying that the cruise is on the Sunday??? I wont be up there until the sunday morning......

???


----------



## davidg

I am going on sunday  but can do sat  i think it's sunday kop. 
david


----------



## TTotal

> Am I correct in saying that the cruise is on the Sunday??? Â I wont be up there until the sunday morning......
> 
> ???


Hi Adamski !
Yep starts on Sunday but we will no doubt be hovering around the hotels and stuff till mid morning. Actual route dont think is planned yet ?
Quite a few of us going up on Thursday and staying at the Beech Hill Hotel 015394 42137 in case you fancy coming earlier ... ;D


----------



## Block

> Hi Adamski !
> Yep starts on Sunday but we will no doubt be hovering around the hotels and stuff till mid morning. Actual route dont think is planned yet ?
> Quite a few of us going up on Thursday and staying at the Beech Hill Hotel 015394 42137 in case you fancy coming earlier ... ;D


 i think you'll find the route is planned, see my earlier posts. yes it is the sunday by the way defo.


----------



## Block

bye the way i think we should meet no later than 12.00 at the carpark in bowness just because it gets busyer from lunch time onwards.


----------



## Guest

Put me down too!

Marcus


----------



## TTotal

:-[ Whoops and I thought I had been watching this one all the way through ! :-[ will do some trawling then...


----------



## TTotal

Block, am I mad, I can find your 2 maps but no planned route ? :-[


----------



## davidg

Marcus welcome see you sunday , do you want to meet up to drive up to the lakes ,any other north west TTs want to meet up ,somewhere like charnock richard services M6
david


----------



## Block

> Block, am I mad, I can find your 2 maps but no planned route ? Â :-[


 the two maps are so you can all get to the meeting point the route is in my head


----------



## TTotal

That's where it is !


----------



## Guest

Another update

Update

So

Kop 
Block 
Wak,I and kids 
Dani 
TTotal 
NickyB and John (may be) 
Mayur and Friend 
Louise 
R14N 
Pete D 
David g 
Pete (if possible) 
B3VES 
NIIK TT 
Amir and Halle 
Andy and Sarah 
Marcus

Anyone else....

Farha


----------



## TTotal

Nice 4rse ! :-*


----------



## kop

Would have loved to come earlier....but my mate who is also coming, is doing a wedding Sat night so we are coming up early Sunday and staying till Tuesday morning!


----------



## TTotal

Oh my gawd, then get some sick bags in the car if you're driving Â fast ! [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Guest

David,

Yeah we can all head up together..

Can sort out the plans at the weekend.

See you soon

Marcus


----------



## Guest

Hell yeah ;D

I'm up for this one guys!!!!

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=dude.gif]

Boothy

P.S. yep up for meeting and driveing up together Dave


----------



## davidg

Boothy ,that makes 3 for the mini cruise ,+ ian ? ,any more want to join us   see you sunday


----------



## Guest

lets bring this thread back to the top
Update Â 
Â 
Â 
So Â Â 
Â 
Kop Â Â 
Block Â Â 
Wak,I and kids Â Â 
Dani Â Â 
TTotal Â Â 
NickyB and John Â Â 
Mayur and Friend Â Â 
Louise Â Â 
R14N Â Â 
Pete D Â Â 
David g Â Â 
Pete (if possible) Â Â 
B3VES Â Â 
NIIK TT Â Â 
Amir and Halle Â Â 
Andy and Sarah Â 
Marcus Â 
And BooTThy
Â 
Anyone else.... Â 
Â 
Farha Â


----------



## TTotal

Aw come on cant we make it 20 cars and have the biggest UK meet this year so far ? Lets try guys ! 8)


----------



## Block

> Aw come on cant we make it 20 cars and have the biggest UK meet this year so far ? Â Lets try guys ! 8)


 a friend of mine might fetch his tt along although hes not a forum member


----------



## Mayur

> Â a friend of mine might fetch his tt along although hes not a forum member


Doesn't have to be a forum member BLOCK. Would be great to have your friend join us.


----------



## A3DFU

> Update Â
> So Â Â
> Dani Â Â
> Anyone else??
> Farha Â


yes: Ron  
but we will arrive late: the CA Wales meet only finishes at 18:00pm

What time will the crowd have dinner on Saturday?


----------



## Block

> bye the way i think we should meet no later than 12.00 at the carpark in bowness just because it gets busyer from lunch time onwards.


 Â so people is lunch time(12.00) ok for a meeting time on the sunday then?


----------



## A3DFU

It's fine for me


----------



## nickyb

Oooooooo! not long now till we go off to the Lakes.......this time next week some of us will be there 8)

I am frantically looking for my sandals..........Oh...that reminds me...i must file my toenails down a bit....and must shave my legs  its gonna take two or three goes with me razor till i see skin, its been a long winter :-/

Eeeee i like me holidays i do 

looking forward to meeting everyone....get packing ;D

NickyB


----------



## davidg

Next Sunday meet ! Â Â 10:15 -10:45 at charnock richard sevices , between j27 and j28 M6 Â will leave at 10:45 on the dot to travel up to the lakes Â ;D 
see you all next sunday Â   (are you all ok with the start/leave times ) 
david


----------



## Guest

David,

The time is fine for me.

Hope we get the weather for it - I'll make sure I bring me suncream this time! :-[

See you soon

Marcus


----------



## davidg

Any other people meeting up with us at the services, just for an idea of numbers  and who to wait for  
davidg


----------



## t7

:'(

Due to an unexpected and sad situation that has arisen for me, I am no longer going to be able to make this meet. Hope you guys have a great time.

L


----------



## Block

Right then are we all agreed on the 12.00 metting time on sunday at the carpark arranged in an earlier post?
oh by the way whats going on on saturday? out exciting  i might be free on sat too thats all and might have a run down
to the lakes if people are meeting anywhere.

err are we exchanging phone numbers?
if so how? not sure i want to post it on here


----------



## TTotal

Mate send IM messages...

There will be a possy of us coming up from Thursday, so there def will be cars to play on Saturday !


----------



## Andyman

I've agreed with Sarah that it wouldn't just be a weekend of driving so we have to fit in some walking, boating or some crap like that. I guess we'll have to do that on Saturday at some point then. :-/ Is that right, the meet is on Sunday?

We're travelling up on Friday morning. Most probably we'll be leaving from Sarah's in Clapham. Mayer and Amir, are you still leaving from London on Friday morning?


----------



## Block

> I've agreed with Sarah that it wouldn't just be a weekend of driving so we have to fit in some walking, boating or some crap like that. I guess we'll have to do that on Saturday at some point then. :-/ Â Is that right, the meet is on Sunday?
> 
> We're travelling up on Friday morning. Most probably we'll be leaving from Sarah's in Clapham. Mayer and Amir, are you still leaving from London on Friday morning?


 aye the meet is on sunday 12.00 .see earlier posts for location


----------



## nutts

Could someone be kind enough to take some photos for the mag  ;D

And a volunteer to write up the weekend would be cool too ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Distinct possibilty as we shall probably have more cameras than TT's as usual ! LOL


----------



## Block

> Could someone be kind enough to take some photos for the mag  ;D
> 
> And a volunteer to write up the weekend would be cool too ;D ;D ;D


 ill be taking plenty of pics, what size do you want them?


----------



## nutts

As high a definition as your can make! ;D As a guide, my Sony jpgs are about 2.5 mb each and the tifs are about 15mb each. So anything fom 1mb upwards would be cool! ;D



> Â ill be taking plenty of pics, what size do you want them?


----------



## TTotal

I can get 7 inch by 5 inch from my Tesco one-use non-digital one ..any good ? Oh yeh its colour too ! :-[


----------



## A3DFU

I _love_ colour ;D


----------



## TTotal

Why cant you stick the Demon pic I sent you onto your left hand pic instead of the smiling lemon ?

Thats more colourful !
J


----------



## Block

right sod it, my mobile number is 07766553640 for those of you who may require it this weekend


----------



## davidg

Any more for charnock richard meet on sunday


----------



## davidg

Any more for sunday ,marcus,boothy ?,kop,me :


----------



## TTotal

Cheers Paul and Mrs Paul for showing us the beautiful Lake District. Great run and good effort all round !
Well worth the effort and should be a regular run IMOHO ! 8)


----------



## nickyb

Cheers block for taking the lead in sorting out the route and all your effort you must have put in so that all of us could enjoy ourselves......"Leader" *Pointy finger in the air with yobish voice* ;D

i had a fantastic time  the scenery was breath taking and it was a lovely route to drive.

nice to meet you and wifey poo's

Nicky :-*


----------

